# Say hello to the newest addition.. Bruce Wayne



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

8 weeks yesterday.. He is super comfortable around here and loves the gramma dog!! So far a fine representation of his blood :woof:

We'll be seeing more of this dude around!!

So please welcome 'Bruce Wayne' aka 'Batman' to the Fam -


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

What a handsome pup HJ! I look forward to watching him grow and hope he becomes all the bulldog you want from him!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice puppy! Care to share the ped?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a dang good looking pup best of luck with him!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Nice puppy! Care to share the ped?


pm sent, those who are curious just ask


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am curious THough I think i have an idea...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I am curious THough I think i have an idea...


Lol it does look familiar


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> pm sent, those who are curious just ask


Please PM!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful looking boy HJ! Love that little patch of white on his big chest for contrast. Welcome Black Mav!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Love black dogs!! Great looking pup.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

What a handsome little boy...so adorable!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

if you don't send me tickets to the Daytona 500 within 5 days ima tell ima tell!

good looking dog, fat and healthy.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

o yea! try not to let them jerp dogs teach him any bad habits!


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

What a sweet scrunchy face!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Um I will steal that puppy!!! I am in love! Send me ped!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very impressive little guy to say the least!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

HJ, that is a stout built little boy! Any fla. cowboy or alligator in there?


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

That's a pretty pup. Looks dead serious already. Haha. I'd like to know...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love his head up all proud  He is handsome!! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

This boy is gonna be something special. He's already a looker! Congrats HJ!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, he is a cutiepie HJ. He's gonna be a heart breaker.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe Maverick is in him a lot? If so he'd fit in well with my crew  lol! Hehehe! Super cute!


----------



## dardank88 (Dec 13, 2014)

Great looking puppy Goodluck with him


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

rex abernathy said:


> HJ, that is a stout built little boy! Any fla. cowboy or alligator in there?


oh...maybe a little on the top


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> oh...maybe a little on the top


I can't explain it, and don't know how I missed it with my choice, but damn! I will tell you a little story, that is tried and true about that little guys head. It's what I call a flat head, see you soon, a good choice and I promise you will see at about 18 month's, Flat head! All the way a winner!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

rex abernathy said:


> Flat head! All the way a winner!


Just like a legendary dog that had been on your yard! My personal favorite of the historic dogs


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow HJ he's very very nice, I feel that's something special, congrats.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

So,, the fam and I have discussed and decided on a different name for the new pup..

So "Bruce Wayne' aka Batman it is.....

and what an animal he is!!!! a special thanks to some great men!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very fitting name too  need update pics


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is a very good looking pup! Congrats on the new addition HJ!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Anything for you


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww thanks! Looking good! I think he is a good blend of both his parents. Were you able to see them? Turbo is a nut-ball LOL! Go go go! At least he was when I met him


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Yeah I Met both of them. I think he is quite right! Thanks yall for the kind words


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Thia pup is gonna be something special man. 

Bulldog folks identify that flat head from a mile away....


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He is a handsome son of a gun HJ. Love the pics with the kids. Thanks for the update pics.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I really like that pup


----------



## Mom2MMKDrogo (Feb 14, 2015)

He is super cute!! Love his name


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

HJ, he is adorable. Looks like a charmer.


----------

